# Vector Works 2008 Student Download



## highschooltech (Oct 21, 2008)

I just got a new computer and would like to install vector works student edition on it. I have a serial number but i can't find the link to download it and the link for emailing the company is dead. I was wondering if anyone knew what it was.


----------



## Footer (Oct 21, 2008)

As far as I know the only way to get the educational version is for them to mail you the DVD. Its free to do, as long as you are a student.


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Use this link and follow the instrunctions:
Student Resources


----------

